# Postmates Pro Tip: Use 7-Eleven Rewards for free stuff!



## Djfourmoney (Dec 22, 2014)

Since 7-Eleven announced it's rewards program I have been putting it to good use.

Since it started in March I have earned 10,000+ points. I recently got -

(2) Egg Sandwiches
(1) Mediterranean Style Pasta Salad
(1) Free 32 oz Big Gulp (after my 7th cup) 

And I still have 6200+


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

You do realize that we are changing the whole rewards programs this month right?









Don't worry - your points and punches are not going away, but we are optimizing how the program works.
Here are the changes you can expect:
• For every qualifying $1 spent at 7‑Eleven stores with app or card scan upon purchase you will earn 10 points instead of 25.
• Starting July 6th, you will be required to earn points, redeem points or complete an in-store transaction with your 7Rewards account at least once every 90 days in order to keep your points and punches from expiring, instead of once every 366 days. Don't worry, your points and punches will remain in your account provided that you earn, redeem or transact at least once in 90 days!
• You will still be able to earn points for every qualifying purchase, receive bonus points & offers and redeem for rewards, and we are adding additional ways for you to increase your points with additional bonus point opportunities on participating products, a chance to multiply points when buying certain products, and other ways to accelerate your rewards!


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

Right on
I'm got a cargo bike Bev mo loves me
Use your Walgreens by tapping phone # to your account those high dollar over the counter remidies give you big points
I use container store and Safeway as well
A $1 highligher to mark the discount
Smile when you hand it to your customer and they will think your the smartest person in the world 
And tip accordingly

If your got a million points they'd prolly give you your own cheese duspenser


----------



## Ajaywill (Jul 4, 2017)

I discovered this a few months ago.....I have joined every rewards program I can find where I do PM orders. I've already received enough reward points to get several free meals and discounts.


----------



## Djfourmoney (Dec 22, 2014)

Of course I knew it was coming, partly because of people like me. I had over 10,000 points in a little over 2 months when I realized I could use it for all the Postmates purchases I have been making.

With that many points the potential for 7 Eleven having to reward lots of free stuff all at once likely hurts the store owner since he/she is a franchisee.

That is why they are making you spend your points in 90 days and reducing the amount earned from 25 points to 10 points.

Companies think they can offer free stuff, somebody won't game the system to get more free stuff than they actually spend and then change the rules of the game (moving the goal post).

Now if our economic actually worked for the average person they would be fewer people gaming any system.



nighthawk398 said:


> You do realize that we are changing the whole rewards programs this month right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

does anybody know does Postmates deliver beer in Dallas from 7-Eleven


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

https://photos.app.goo.gl/nSngeRMFcH4rzd6r5
I do in San Francisco


----------

